# Bad day in Sebastian Inlet



## Bateau

http://mbgforum.com/topic/11040-maverick-in-sebastian-inlet/

I hope the captain is ok.


----------



## Water Bound

Wow, I’m sure I’d chit my pants trying to run that inlet


----------



## SC Skinny

I have been through the inlet a few times. It can be ridiculous when the tide is at max velocity. Don’t get sideways. It will swallow you alive.


----------



## Guest

Water Bound said:


> Wow, I’m sure I’d chit my pants trying to run that inlet


In a skiff anyways!


----------



## topnative2

gotta pay attention behind you..looked like boynton for a minute


----------



## bababouy

That answers the question of what skiff to get for Sebastian inlet, ouch


----------



## finbully

Look closely at the photographs. Do you find it odd that no one on the pier is reacting to what may be happening?

Just sayin.


----------



## CKEAT

No reason to try an inlet like that in a skiff. Zero.


----------



## Backcountry 16

For sale one slightly used maverick. At least it didnt sink glad the captain was rescued.


----------



## topnative2

I wonder if anyone threw sinkers at him coming in?


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's how it happens... You go out the inlet on one tide, but return when the tide has changed and is going out - and the wind is howling out of the east... Very bad outcome. My best advice for anyone seeing that kind of waters is to go to another, more forgiving inlet - or simply stand off and wait however long it takes for the tide to turn back to incoming - then ride it in...

I've been out of inlets in very bad seas in fifty footers back when I was mating on charterboats and had serious questions as to whether we'd make it once or twice... We were behind a charterman called "Therapy" many years ago when it was so bad that Therapy was stopped in her tracks while eastbound by a very bad wave that broke over the flying bridge. She was so hard down by the bow (we were right behind her... going out of Haulover inlet) that you could see her wheels, props, and shafts along with the live well draining... That live well was located about fifteen feet forward of her transom... The captain, Jack Wiggins, was a master. When he realized that he was in danger of broaching (turning sideways to the waves) he quickly powered forward with one engine while hammering the other into reverse, spinning Therapy around and starting her back inside... It was a sight I've never forgotten - way back in 1973.

Mother nature doesn't fool around... Disrespect her and that might just be the last thing you ever do...


----------



## CKEAT

This is why local research and all the tide and wind sensors / apps available are so useful. 

If anyone has ever been through a jetty / inlet you know, wind against tide / current will likely get pretty western. It is very simple, a two minute glance at tide app and wind app when you wake up will help avoid this danger.


----------



## fjmaverick

Is that a 250 on an 18 hpx? I can't tell if it's a 150 or 250 but it looks big.


----------



## Vertigo

My grandfather drowned at Haulover. Back in the day it was called Bakers Haulover. It's a bad place when the tide and wind are wrong.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fjmaverick said:


> Is that a 250 on an 18 hpx? I can't tell if it's a 150 or 250 but it looks big.


Yamaha 425


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CKEAT said:


> This is why local research and all the tide and wind sensors / apps available are so useful.
> 
> If anyone has ever been through a jetty / inlet you know, wind against tide / current will likely get pretty western. It is very simple, a two minute glance at tide app and wind app when you wake up will help avoid this danger.


The washing machine...I’ve run a Mowdy 26’ cat in and out of the jetties and had some western moments and it’s almost twice as long.


----------



## crboggs

Have been through there in a Mako 262 (self bailing hull)...no way in hell I'd take a skiff through...no way...


----------



## SomaliPirate

Scary man. Glad he's ok. I remember being with my dad running Lockwood Folly inlet in NC. We were in a 22' Mako and that was some white knuckle stuff at times. No way I'd try that in any skiff.


----------



## CKEAT

It is like anything else us males do at times, aahhhhhh....., we can make it. Luckily I have grown out of that and technology has made it a real stupid decisions with the info we have at our fingertips. 

Really glad he is ok. No fish is worth a life.


----------



## fjmaverick

The motor looks buried in the first pic


----------



## Net 30

There's more than a few skiff guides that anchor up off the tip of Sebastian's north jetty and live bait for monster Reds and Snook. Most have the common sense to judge the tides on when to leave.

The other "fun" thing about Sebastian is the night time fishery. You have a dozen + boats drifting the inlet on an outgoing and then blasting back full throttle thru the fenders to begin another drift. It ain't for the faint of heart - more like hand to hand combat.


----------



## topnative2

I think he got sucked back and under the rear wave which then stuffed him....pitch polled it.....gotta look behind you on that schift!!!

Put a little trim up on the motor so you can pop that bow up....


----------



## topnative2

lemaymiami said:


> Here's how it happens... You go out the inlet on one tide, but return when the tide has changed and is going out - and the wind is howling out of the east... Very bad outcome. My best advice for anyone seeing that kind of waters is to go to another, more forgiving inlet - or simply stand off and wait however long it takes for the tide to turn back to incoming - then ride it in...
> 
> I've been out of inlets in very bad seas in fifty footers back when I was mating on charterboats and had serious questions as to whether we'd make it once or twice... We were behind a charterman called "Therapy" many years ago when it was so bad that Therapy was stopped in her tracks while eastbound by a very bad wave that broke over the flying bridge. She was so hard down by the bow (we were right behind her... going out of Haulover inlet) that you could see her wheels, props, and shafts along with the live well draining... That live well was located about fifteen feet forward of her transom... The captain, Jack Wiggins, was a master. When he realized that he was in danger of broaching (turning sideways to the waves) he quickly powered forward with one engine while hammering the other into reverse, spinning Therapy around and starting her back inside... It was a sight I've never forgotten - way back in 1973.
> 
> Mother nature doesn't fool around... Disrespect her and that might just be the last thing you ever do...


That is ballsy!! Hell of a Capt!!!

Grew up running haulover inlet....remember that jumping off the bridge was the thing to do....till someone took out a bow rail


----------



## HPXFLY

He fishes that inlet alot too. But there is a way to run in and out of it, Not sure why he went down the center. Honeslty it seems like once a month or so a boat gets swamped, someone falls off ect.


----------



## BassFlats

Hold my beer and watch this


----------



## Backcountry 16

But saved his sunglasses.


----------



## bryson

Bad day for sure. Just out of curiosity -- say you find yourself in this situation. What would you do? Aside from "find another route in".

My reaction would be to get the bow up and "mush" along with the bow in the air, trying to follow a single wave in. Trying to turn around would likely get you rolled, going too fast would drop you over a wave and you'd broach the skiff, and going too slowly could swamp your transom (or lift the stern and broach).

What do y'all think? I've managed to avoid breakers (at least, in a following sea) for the most part, but the above is how I would plan to handle it. Anyone got another method that would be safer?


----------



## csnaspuck

bryson said:


> Bad day for sure. Just out of curiosity -- say you find yourself in this situation. What would you do? Aside from "find another route in".
> 
> My reaction would be to get the bow up and "mush" along with the bow in the air, trying to follow a single wave in. Trying to turn around would likely get you rolled, going too fast would drop you over a wave and you'd broach the skiff, and going too slowly could swamp your transom (or lift the stern and broach).
> 
> What do y'all think? I've managed to avoid breakers (at least, in a following sea) for the most part, but the above is how I would plan to handle it. Anyone got another method that would be safer?


I think that is that most people say. You get on the backside of the wave and keep enough thottle to stay there until it levels off some more.


----------



## jlindsley

bryson said:


> Bad day for sure. Just out of curiosity -- say you find yourself in this situation. What would you do? Aside from "find another route in".
> 
> My reaction would be to get the bow up and "mush" along with the bow in the air, trying to follow a single wave in. Trying to turn around would likely get you rolled, going too fast would drop you over a wave and you'd broach the skiff, and going too slowly could swamp your transom (or lift the stern and broach).
> 
> What do y'all think? I've managed to avoid breakers (at least, in a following sea) for the most part, but the above is how I would plan to handle it. Anyone got another method that would be safer?


Don't go in the main part of the channel as a flats boat can typically skirt the edges b/c of draft and/or
Wait until the tide changes..

Edited add: Rate progressive online and bind a quote prior to entering inlet! LOL


----------



## Bateau

Moderator on the Maverick forum stated there were standing waves. No way to ride those in. IF you get suck in that situation bow up and mo power is probably the only answer IMO.


----------



## HPXFLY

You can ride them in, Ive spent more time in that inlet than I care to say. You keep the bow up and make sure you have the low end power to keep it up which is what he tried to do for the most part. The way most boats run in from the north side, which is where he was fishing is run across from the north jetty basically straight south then sneak around the corner of the south jetty. Outside the jetty there isnt many waves "breaking" its more standing rollers.


----------



## HPXFLY

That being said there are days to go out there and days not to and that was one I wouldnt have in a skiff. No snook is worth that hassle.


----------



## BassFlats

In the past when I missed judged the washing machine inlet waves I went out the inlet and turned around where the waves were more consistent and slowly made my way back in with my head on a swivel praying a big boat wasn't going to disrupt my approach.


----------



## Sabalo

appears to be more current induced waves rather than wind driven. The seas outside the inlet are angry, just some swells. wait that tide out. Glad operator is safe and like others mentioned, surprised the pier rats aren't chunking lines/weights at him. appears to be quite close to the pier.


----------



## NativeBone

I have seen guys in Gheenoe's drift the outgoing and run back.. 
I just grab a cold beer shake my head in disbelief and watch


----------



## lemaymiami

If you must... bow up and stay glued to the backside of a wave until you’re clear... Where folks get in trouble is when they climb over a wave or allow themselves to fall back off a wave into the trough. You don’t ever want to get sideways in bad seas...

The one thing to remember if you have passengers aboard - put them in lifejackets before you make the attempt.


----------



## jsnipes

HPXFLY said:


> You can ride them in, Ive spent more time in that inlet than I care to say. You keep the bow up and make sure you have the low end power to keep it up which is what he tried to do for the most part. The way most boats run in from the north side, which is where he was fishing is run across from the north jetty basically straight south then sneak around the corner of the south jetty. Outside the jetty there isnt many waves "breaking" its more standing rollers.


eesh. yea, pretty sure I recognize who that is and am sure he has also run that inlet 100s of times as well.

easy to get caught off guard. glad he was ok.


----------



## fjmaverick

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yamaha 425


Need more Power!!!


----------



## GaG8tor

I don’t think that’ll buff out


----------



## DomTomac

Bateau said:


> http://mbgforum.com/topic/11040-maverick-in-sebastian-inlet/
> 
> I hope the captain is ok.


I hope the "person" running (ruining?) the boat made it out OK too. But to reffer to that fool as a "captain" maligns the title. Being a "Captain" is more than running a boat, it requires prudence. If that fool has a Captain's license, it should be suspended or revoked. At least he had the sense to try his stunt alone.


----------



## vantagefish

DomTomac said:


> I hope the "person" running (ruining?) the boat made it out OK too. But to reffer to that fool as a "captain" maligns the title. Being a "Captain" is more than running a boat, it requires prudence. If that fool has a Captain's license, it should be suspended or revoked. At least he had the sense to try his stunt alone.


You sir are a tool


----------



## bryson

vantagefish said:


> You sir are a tool


He's not a tool, he's obviously just never made a mistake, ever.


----------



## Guest

GaG8tor said:


> I don’t think that’ll buff out


It will


----------



## KimmerIII

unless you were driving the boat, making negative comments about him just makes you a speculator. I’ve been on boats that dropped power, kill switch got knocked off by accident killing the motor, burned up and sank, and hit objects. Stuff happens. Glad he is safe and okay.


----------



## BrainlessBoater

Very scary situation


----------



## rickc

I used to fish that inlet regularly. Lived in Titusville and fished a whipray. That was back in the 90's. Caught some big snook out from that north jetty. Had to pick your days and know the tides. A strong falling tide and an east wind spells trouble. I saw the same thing happen several times over the years. Even if the fish were biting I knew when it was time to call it quits.

Used to fish the mangroves on the inside north of the inlet and catch lots of snook. Wonder if they are still there.


----------



## Mark H

lemaymiami said:


> Here's how it happens... You go out the inlet on one tide, but return when the tide has changed and is going out - and the wind is howling out of the east... Very bad outcome. My best advice for anyone seeing that kind of waters is to go to another, more forgiving inlet - or simply stand off and wait however long it takes for the tide to turn back to incoming - then ride it in...
> 
> I've been out of inlets in very bad seas in fifty footers back when I was mating on charterboats and had serious questions as to whether we'd make it once or twice... We were behind a charterman called "Therapy" many years ago when it was so bad that Therapy was stopped in her tracks while eastbound by a very bad wave that broke over the flying bridge. She was so hard down by the bow (we were right behind her... going out of Haulover inlet) that you could see her wheels, props, and shafts along with the live well draining... That live well was located about fifteen feet forward of her transom... The captain, Jack Wiggins, was a master. When he realized that he was in danger of broaching (turning sideways to the waves) he quickly powered forward with one engine while hammering the other into reverse, spinning Therapy around and starting her back inside... It was a sight I've never forgotten - way back in 1973.
> 
> Mother nature doesn't fool around... Disrespect her and that might just be the last thing you ever do...


I'd give a week's pay for a video of that.


----------



## Drifter

At least he did it by himself. Those situations can be intimidating.


----------

